# Paper Tune - Nock High Tear



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Up and downs are corrected by moving rest up or down.
So U don't have much possibilities to correct it than move rest or nocking point.
And I would move rest..


----------



## Farcanal (Dec 13, 2018)

Puy a horizontal line on your target at shoulder height. Shoot a BS fletched arrow at the line. You’re getting a 3-4 inch deviation so you need to press the bow and add a twist, maybe 2 to the control cable. Have another go at hitting the horizontal line. If it improved you are twisting the right way. If it doesnt you need to go in opposite direction as in un twist. You may need to add another half twist till you get it perfect.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

There is more to it than moving the rest, cam timing and tiller have an effect (not to mention grip and spine). Watch Shane Chuning's YouTube video titled "Tuning a Prime Centergy" It doesn't matter what bow you shoot, the concept is the same


----------



## Sonicdark (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the replies. Here's an update of where I am at.

I moved the nock point to 1/4" above level and that seemed to give me pretty good results, but I didn't like the fact that my arrow wasn't level. I then tried setting the nock point back to level and adjusting the timing, but that made my back wall really soft, but I did get good results this way as well. Is having my nocking point high really an issue? The solid back wall "feels" better.


----------



## 5280hunter (Sep 22, 2017)

There are plenty of people who run their nocking point 1/4" above center. I know plenty of guys who shoot blade rests for target applications and will set there bow this way to maintain arrow contact with the launcher blade. As long as you are able to get consistent arrow flight, go for it.


----------



## Sonicdark (Jan 4, 2019)

So I just got back from the range. I tried both setups at 20 yards but I am still landing slightly low (nock high). At 30 yards the bare shaft lands consistently lower than 20 yards. I made tiller adjustments just to see how the arrow flight was effected, and it seemed to help.

My question is, for a dual cam bow, if the cable lengths are different, would that mess up vertical nock travel, and could that cause the flight issues I am seeing?


----------



## Sonicdark (Jan 4, 2019)

I put the tiller back to equal, moved the rest and d-loop to be 1/8" above level through the center of the berger holes, and everything seems good. I had to try a few different rest & d-loop positions to get the best results (very slight changes), but the final product made it worth the time investment.

Well guys, thanks for all of the help.


----------

